# Fehr Ground Ranch Reining Horses



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I think I am gonna make an effort to get back on the forum...yes I know, I've said that before :lol:

Anyways for those of you who don't know me, which looks like most of you guys, my name is Tiffanny and I breed and raise AQHA and APHA reining horses in Canada. 

Here are some pictures of my beautiful ladies and my handsome man. 

First off is Lil Miss Gunnie, AQHA/APHA daughter of Be Aech Enterprise
and out of a daughter of Mr Gun Smoke. 









Secondly is my personal riding mare, Sonitas Last Remedy, sired by Colonel Remi and out of a daughter of Mr Freckles O Lena









This pretty girl is Boggies Little Star, daughter of Boggies Flashy Jac and out of a daughter of Jodies Doc Tari.









This is Hankins Peppy Belle, NRHA money earner and AQHA point earner, she is sired by King Hankins Two and out of a daughter of Peps Mr Doc.









Dun It With Spirit is sired by Hollywood Dunit and out of a daughter of Majestic Dell, she is an NRHA money earner and producer and an AQHA point earner. 









MS Dream Angel is sired by Gunstart and out of an own daughter of Great Pine, she is an NRHA money earner as well and one of the best minded horses I have ever had the oppurtunity to work with. 









Miss Angel Roulette is sired Roulettes Hitman and out of a daughter of Colonel Freckles, I absolutely LOVE this mare. 









Just Call Me Shay is a daughter of CD Roanlite and out of a daughter of Roulettes Hitman. She is one of my go to girls. 









Roulettes Spintowin is a daughter of Roulettes Hitman and out of an own daughter of Kaliman. This mare throws the most fantastic foals, big, strong and good minded.









And for those of you who remeber her, my heart girl, Miss Kita <3









And this handsome guy is my stallion, Guess My Flash, NRHA LTE $20,000+ and NRHA OE $64,000+, he is sired by Boggies Flashy Jac and out of the great mare Taco Lady Joe. I adore my boy, he has an amazing disposition and proved it with his NRHA Non Pro futurity win!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Neat! My guy is a Remi! I just wish I could ride him as well as he's trained!!! 
PM me if you like!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool, what mare is your guy out of? Remedy out does me as well, she knows far more than I do


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Just emailed you in regards to my rescue thread


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice! I love that little Gun Smoke mare up there. Best reining horse I ever had was a grandson of Mr. Gun Smoke, by Jester Smoke.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the Mr Gun Smoke bred horses, I would very gladly own a few more! 

SorrelHorse I love your signature HAHAHA


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff! Great to see you back girl! I have to come see your new ponies - gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ps Gunnie still has a piece of my heart..
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes you do Miss Allie! We got a few more and got rid of a few. Lily will be on her way to North Dokota soon, and Pistol has a new home as well. As far as Gunnie goes, she still has most of my heart...stupid mare lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Stunning herd you have there!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I heart Sadie! 
And Flash isn't too bad, I guess. Guess, get it?! ****!
And Belle, she is awesome for a wicked fun spin!!

You need to get pics of your Banjo Whiz colt!


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

What a great looking herd you have there! I love your stallion! And of course all your mares are beautiful too.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Your herd is gorgeous!! I wish i was lucky enough to own one horse like them! Haha oh and your fields look amazing as well we have dirt, dirt, tumbleweeds and more dirt haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

WSA yes I get it lol. Wish you could see me rolling my eyes!  Belle has a wicked spin lol 

Barrelracingarabian thank you, I have a quote for you! Will be back with it. Always be thankful for what you have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here you are BarrelracingArabian, I read this a few weeks ago and your post reminded me of it so I had to find it again. 

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped For" Epicurus 

I love this quote! Trust me, it wasn't long ago that I only dreamed of owning horses like I do now. Again thank you for the compliments, it means a lot to me.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY! Beautiful herd. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tiff, it is so great to see you back!!!











*waits until Tiff is distracted by partygoers and then steals all her gorgeous and talented horses*

I honestly couldn't pick a favorite out of all of them, they are all just so gorgeous.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks BBB!

Smorbs you are still here!!! How are you? No pon-eh stealing!!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous and well bred horses you have there! And not very far from me either,I might just have to come steal a few!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahaha no lol check back for foals in the spring. Where abouts are you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL, I'm with smrobs. Jen, let me know when you plan to go 'borrow' horses if you need an accomplice  Nice to see you back around here Tiff! 

I'm also with your sister, where's the pics of the Banjo Whiz colt? You could always send him to me and I'll take a few to post....


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Hahaha no lol check back for foals in the spring. Where abouts are you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



About 25 min. SE of Olds. I'll keep my eye out for those babies come spring time.


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just Call Me Shay is my absolute favorite. Her markings are of my dream horse.


----------

